# String scraping my nose



## Ziad (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

Am i doing it wrong (bad form) if the string is scraping tip of my nose upon release? Starting to bleed very very lightly (more of extreme redness).

Anything i can improve to avoid this? Thanks guys.

Ziad

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

This is common and why you see so many barebow archers put tape on their nose. Some folks will say to turn your head, and that may work if you have poor head position. But in reality, nose whacking goes with the territory. 

Where it becomes an issue is when you get to the point where you are spending all your time focusing on trying not to hit your nose.

There are form issues that contribute. I had real nose whacking problems for some time. I even made resin nose guards from a face mold. Finally, I got it down to where it really only affected me when I stringwalked. Now, I have gone to a 74 inch bow and it affects me very little. 

The longer bow made a big difference. I have a 32 inch draw so 74 for me, is not a extraordinarily long as it sounds. But it is not a short "trad hunting bow".


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Same here, been there done that. It was pretty bad, had to put a bandage every time I shot. Try this, instead of using a regular crimp on nock, use a string tie on nock. That helped a lot. Also a longer riser will help as Hank mentioned because it changes the string angle.


----------



## Ziad (May 23, 2013)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> This is common and why you see so many barebow archers put tape on their nose. Some folks will say to turn your head, and that may work if you have poor head position. But in reality, nose whacking goes with the territory.
> 
> Where it becomes an issue is when you get to the point where you are spending all your time focusing on trying not to hit your nose.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hank,

I saw that one guy on Lancaster Barebow finals put a huge guard on his nose. Thought it was an anchoring indicator. I think im gonna put a bandaid for awhile. 

You are absolutely right, when it started hurting and i try to maneuver my nose away quickly, my groups started to open up. Frustrating.

Ziad

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I had this issue for a while when I switched from Longbow to Recurve.

For me it wasn't so much about head position but the fact I was too deep into the fleshy part of my face, it can start to pull the nose in also.

I now use the corner of my mouth as just a draw check, the real anchor is the 'C' of my hand on my jaw line, I don't even need to have tape on my nose now.

Worth a try to see if it helps you also


----------



## MonkeyJuice (Dec 23, 2017)

I had this problem as well and similar to what Steve says above...I was trying to really squeeze hand and face together for consistency, but when I focused my anchor with my hand on my jaw line, and still looking down the arrow, then no more nose whacking for me. It took awhile getting the muscle memory in place, but finally worked out for me.


----------



## MonkeyJuice (Dec 23, 2017)

Stephen Morley said:


> I had this issue for a while when I switched from Longbow to Recurve.
> 
> For me it wasn't so much about head position but the fact I was too deep into the fleshy part of my face, it can start to pull the nose in also.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve...could you post a couple pics of your anchor? It might help those with the nose issue and I sure am always trying to fine tune "me". I know we are all a little different, but it helps to see what works for others.


----------



## Ziad (May 23, 2013)

Stephen Morley said:


> I had this issue for a while when I switched from Longbow to Recurve.
> 
> For me it wasn't so much about head position but the fact I was too deep into the fleshy part of my face, it can start to pull the nose in also.
> 
> ...


Stephen, i tried to anchor the C part of my hand to my jaw line but i ended up twisting the string if u can understand what im saying.

Ziad

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Maybe because I shoot longer recurves I can put the tip of my nose to the string. I see deeper anchors all the time but never went that deep myself. With my trad bow I anchor to the corner of my mouth, with an Olympic I'm under the chin, both put the string to the tip of my nose. Early on I found the tip of the nose was a far more consistent second point of reference for my anchor. 
Nick


----------



## matt_gold (Apr 3, 2017)

I had that problem as well. 
I was given a lot of advice...turn my head more towards the target, open my stance a little, etc. All good advice.
What worked is that my form had degraded in a certain way. At full draw, my string elbow had lowered. When that happened, because of mt body's kinematics, it also swiveled away from my body. I think this was giving the string too much side-to-side movement on release, and hitting my nose.
Point is, when I lifted my elbow up and kept it back behind my shot, (also engaging my back) problem went away for good.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Z - 

Sorry, I would question the sanity of anyone accepting needing to tape their nose due to bad form, and that's all it is. 
You have to first make sure your anchor position is viable, then be sure your not over drawing and rotating your head away from the target (most common reason) and lastly make sure your not collapsing on release (more likely to hit your lip/cheek than nose). 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Sorry getting error when uploading pic, don't think it will show you much.

Viper you saying Demmer has bad Form, he has more tape than anybody lol


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Nest barebow archers in the world use tape, try again tony.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Steve -

Probably. If you accept bleeding as part of a "sport", then something is pretty wrong. 
Guess it depends where your priorities are. 

OK, in the interest of full disclosure, there was I time when I had to use tape - but I was able to fix it. 

grant -

Just goes to my point about "nest" bare bow. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Posting scores few people, including yourself, can't match with an Olympic rig would be a fairly accurate description of "best".


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Like a Bracer a lot of Stringwalkers use tape more of a precaution, they're not necessarily hitting on every shot. I only hit on those short 5m bunnies and don't worry about tape, even though my hooter is above average size lol

When I did have issues I tried everything thing, even turning my head so much I think I restricted the blood flow in my neck lol 

I found my solution, not common but worked out for me, I don't need to worry about tape at all, a nose this big it would be quite expensive in tape.


----------



## MonkeyJuice (Dec 23, 2017)

Stephen Morley said:


> Like a Bracer a lot of Stringwalkers use tape more of a precaution, they're not necessarily hitting on every shot. I only hit on those short 5m bunnies and don't worry about tape, even though my hooter is above average size lol
> 
> When I did have issues I tried everything thing, even turning my head so much I think I restricted the blood flow in my neck lol
> 
> I found my solution, not common but worked out for me, I don't need to worry about tape at all, a nose this big it would be quite expensive in tape.


:laugh::laugh::laugh


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

I think it's also the release. When my release got cleaner, i'm scrapping my nose less. Also, get rid of the brass nock, scrapping that against your nose will cause bleeding. Ask me how I know lol. I use a simple tie on nock these days, much softer on your nose.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

For me it always comes down to how I'm holding the string. 

I can shoot split finger with a glove or tab and never, not ever, hit my nose. 

When I shoot three under, if I use a glove I can avoid hitting my nose but with a tab I get contact every time. Unfortunately I want to shoot with a tab and really don't like gloves any more. This isn't just one of those "it will go away with time and practice" issues, I have shot three under exclusively for several winters to try and learn how to do it without smacking my nose. It always ends with me having a horrible flinch and not wanting to shoot my bow. For me it's just not fun if it hurts.

After a few months of three under shooting I go back to split out of frustration and am immediately rewarded with how quiet my bows shoot and never having to worry about nose/string conflict.

I'm not saying you should shoot one way or the other, there are obvious aiming advantages to a three under hold for hunting, indoor target and 3D. Just me though, but I like to enjoy shooting my bow and have zero interest in having to tape up my nose so split finger is still my preferred method. 

If I was determined to try and get to the top of an indoor podium I might rethink the tape thing though...:wink:

If you aren't having fun you probably won't stick with it very long.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Steve - 

I was expecting the arm guard (bracer) comment from someone. but not you.
With the arm guard, there's a difference between hitting (bad) and buzzing, (usually good). 

Using an arm guard (or chest protector,with an Olympic anchor) usually denotes proper alignment, hitting your face - not so much.

There's no way anyone is going to convince me that having to protect yourself from tearing skin off your face is a good thing. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## SdDiamondArcher (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven’t seen it mentioned yet, but are you sure it’s your string hitting your nose and not your tab? I was hitting my nose as well. I trimmed my tab and started canting the bow every so slightly, and my problem went away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

There is clearly a connection between form and nose strikes. I had a period a few years ago where I was rebuilding my form (previous to working with Sandy McCain). After every change I would start hitting my nose. As I became more comfortable with the change it would stop, or at least lessen. It usually took about 2 weeks. Just long enough to get in a week of comfortable shooting before my next change. 

I had really significant issues with nose strikes for many years. I have gone through some changes lately, including going to a longer bow and physical therapy to correct some issue which included reduced flexibility in my neck. The nose strikes were mostly impacting my stringwalking which has had the affect of not practicing the short shots enough and sticking to the longer pick-a-point shots. I am much better now. I am still using the same anchor. I have not made any monumental form changes. Maybe it is the longer bow and greater flexibility. The upshot though, is that it is not the same issue that caused me to start making resin nose guards several years ago...and shooting is much more enjoyable and healthy since I no longer have wounds on my nose that do not have a chance to properly heal.

This may or may not be a simple issue to solve. There are too many contributing factors to be able to figure it out without having someone watch you shoot.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am with viper on this. If I am hitting my nose or whacking my bow arm, I know my alignment is off. And for me, it’s usually when I over draw.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

JohnZhou said:


> I think it's also the release. When my release got cleaner, i'm scrapping my nose less. Also, get rid of the brass nock, scrapping that against your nose will cause bleeding. Ask me how I know lol. I use a simple tie on nock these days, much softer on your nose.


John, I for one, don't have to ask. The other day, I put on a new string and used the brass nocks as a temporary thing till I was sure I wanted the nock point where it was. First thing I noticed was the brass ring hitting the rim of my eyeglasses. The second thing was on the release. Ouch! Now I got a nice skid mark on the side of my nose!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

There are too many world class barebow archers taping their noses to say that this is always a form defect. Sometimes it is form by choice (form feature) because that is what is needed to shoot the best scores. You can always concoct a way to avoid hitting your nose, but that does not necessarily translate into the same or better points on the scoreboard.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

+1 totally agree, it's a form feature. Just comes with the territory when SW. It doesn't bother me and I shot more accurate. It's not a defect if it makes you score better. Calling it a form defect just have too much negative connotations, you don't want to discourage people.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Its been a constant problem for me over the last couple of years since switching to a dedicated one piece 3under tab.

I work constantly on my alignment, anchor and release to the point where scrapes still happen but it's always very localised and I can get away with a 1/2" square of tape on the side of my beak. 

I have taken a bunch of videos of it but it's inconclusive and whereas I've not resigned myself to it always happening, I have accepted my large beak with obvious alignment and/or overdrawing and years of shooting split and canting, it's not going to change easily so I carry a roll of tape in my kit as standard. I don't get too much pain from it now but certainly after a good session, I see the grazes from the string on the tape. It annoys the hell out of me, I won't lie!

I've seen it wrote on here that "you're not hitting your nose, you're doing it wrong" so yea, I tell myself that! Not sure it's the total truth but as mentioned above, if taping ones hooter is good enough for the big hitters then it's good enough for us mortals.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

JohnZ - 

Yes, I am trying to discourage people from hurting themselves needlessly. 

And if there are so many "bare bow" shooters taping their noses, maybe there's something inherently wrong with the style. 
Ya know the old saying, "doc, it hurts when I go like this..."
Just sayin' 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Football players tape more.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Standard response when Tony gets called out for bad information: just claim that barebow isn't "real" archery.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Like mentioned earlier they say All Good barebow archers on occasion hit their nose 

With that said I do hit my nose at times  

I’m far from good so I’ll take it as bad form on my part  

When I do I do what Hank mentioned as in not to do  and I just turn my face more toward the target ..... it is a fine line for me 

I’ll also add two of the best barebow archers I know Demmer and Jenkins tape their noses at times


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Well I began refining my shot process just a few days ago. I had a "dead hand" after the release because I wasn't pulling thru. Anyway, I think I'm on the right path. But....

I had just changed my string the other day, and the brass nocks I used really scraped my nose. So, I did tied nocks. But still, with my nose still a bit swollen from the other day, it still ripped the scab off shooting a few this morning. 

I'm fixin' to take the next week off from archery to go drag racing. Maybe in the time, the swelling will go down and it will longer be an issue. If the string still smacks the nose.....tape it!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

One of the inherent problems with "trad" archery, and now "bare bow", is the rationalization of things that would make most logical people shake their heads. 
If the string hitting your face is now acceptable, that's fine, but not for this puppy. 

With the standard excuse that it is "OK" because Joe Blough does it, it follows a long standing tradition. 
Howard Hill was over 6' tall but used a 28" arrow, and said that was the longest arrow a man needed; Fred Bear was an habitual snap shooter. They were both archery icons, right? 

I don't know where this trend will go, and frankly, don't care. 
If leaving the range bloody is what's necessary, I'm going to the drag strip with Mike. 
At least there, we go to extremes to prevent injury. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> Guys -
> If leaving the range bloody is what's necessary, I'm going to the drag strip with Mike.
> At least there, we go to extremes to prevent injury.
> 
> Viper1 out.


You can come to the races with me anytime!
In my own case, I'll figure it all out eventually.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't think it is preferred at all. In fact, nose strikes were a big problem for me and really impacted my enjoyment of the sport. I am not sure if it is 74 inch bow or the physical therapy or both but I love the fact that I no longer have that problem. I get a few brushes now and then, but it is no longer the issue it was. I just got back from shooting 48 3D targets. In the past I would hit my nose on the string crawls. Not today. It certainly makes shooting more enjoyable. It also makes practice better. I used to avoid stringwalking in practice to let my nose heal.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys I don’t tape my nose or wear an arm guard 

Even though at times I know I should at least wear the arm guard


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Joe, we had a guy sever an artery with an exploded carbon arrow at our local indoor range. A leather arm guard could have prevented it.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Joe, we had a guy sever an artery with an exploded carbon arrow at our local indoor range. A leather arm guard could have prevented it.


I know Steve it’s stupid not to wear one 

That arrow blew up into 3 pieces 

Really smarted


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

The higher I try and get my arrow to my eye, 3 under, high anchor, high nock set and mini crawl I scrape me nose, tryin to get my po down and gaps shrank I hit my nose some 

I have to play with it to get it just right, the more intense I aim the worse it get and no back tension is the main culprit


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Joe - 

Keeping it apples to apples. 

Your mistake wasn't not wearing an arm guard, it was using a defective or damaged arrow. 
Do-do happens, and the odds are if you had an arm guard on, the impact would have missed it - just Murphy's law. A broken arrow deflects the sting differently than an intact one.

Wearing an arm guard doesn't protect you or help the shot on a hard hit, it protects against occasional light dings or repeated buzzing and keeps things (like clothes) out of the path of the bow string. There's no way that correlates to hitting your nose on every shot. 

I'm sure some one will chime in with the "ends justify the means", and if they choose that route, that fine, just don't screw up new shooters who dion't know any better.

Viper1 out.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think it's "preferred" but I'm sure as **** not telling John Demmer how to shoot a bow.

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

JParanee said:


> Guys I don’t tape my nose or wear an arm guard
> 
> Even though at times I know I should at least wear the arm guard


I had an arrow break on me once and my arm looked just like that. I was even wearing an armgaurd. Sent the string right under it just passed my elbow and hurt like heck. Kept checking my arm cause if feel like I shot it. Haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The problem is that no matter how well you check your arrows you cannot see every defect. The crack could be on the inside. I have fortunately not had a carbon arrow explode. Until I went to field archery I used Easton carbon/aluminum hybrids ACE and ACG. I have had a wood arrow blow up on me. They break into sharp shard. I was lucky that one did not get me.

My specialty is blowing up bows. I have had two of those occur.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

WA3D world's in France, the French woman put a Carbon arrow through her bow hand on the practice range, they patched her up and 30min later she won Gold. That's class and dedication.

Most Stringwalkers use longer limbs, I'm using K7 shorts but when I use the MK meds I notice I hit my nose more often.

I use tie on nocks but I also wrap them in tape, better on the string than my nose lol


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Joe -
> 
> Keeping it apples to apples.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony 

I didn’t notice the arrow was damaged and should of been checking them 

I was shooting at 10 yds in the garage sonarrows were smacking 

I don’t know what hit my are as in string or arrow but I would guess arrow 

I usually only wear a guard when I have something bulky on and I’m trying to keep my clothes clear 

Thx for posting hope all is well


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Demmer3 said:


> I had an arrow break on me once and my arm looked just like that. I was even wearing an armgaurd. Sent the string right under it just passed my elbow and hurt like heck. Kept checking my arm cause if feel like I shot it. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



John I was kinda confused at first .... ya get that white hot pain like a torch wicked against your arm at first 

I was expecting to see a part of the shaft sticking out of my forearm


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> The problem is that no matter how well you check your arrows you cannot see every defect. The crack could be on the inside. I have fortunately not had a carbon arrow explode. Until I went to field archery I used Easton carbon/aluminum hybrids ACE and ACG. I have had a wood arrow blow up on me. They break into sharp shard. I was lucky that one did not get me.
> 
> My specialty is blowing up bows. I have had two of those occur.


Funny 

When I shot wood many many years ago that always scared me


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stephen Morley said:


> WA3D world's in France, the French woman put a Carbon arrow through her bow hand on the practice range, they patched her up and 30min later she won Gold. That's class and dedication.
> 
> Most Stringwalkers use longer limbs, I'm using K7 shorts but when I use the MK meds I notice I hit my nose more often.
> 
> I use tie on nocks but I also wrap them in tape, better on the string than my nose lol


That’s tough as hell


----------



## Taskmaster86 (Jan 21, 2015)

The string will sometimes hit my nose but almost always scrapes my lip. I think I might be anchoring a little too far back is all because I never had the problem of the string hitting my lip before; it is a fairly recent problem.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a bigger nose. Comes from sticking it in other people's business.  That said I couldn't anchor at the corner of my mouth. When I started I did not can't the bow. I probably could now that I do but the higher anchor works for me so I'm not messing with it.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Task -

Hitting the lip really means one of two things: your anchor is deforming your face (pushing your lip out/towards the string) or you are collapsing on the release. 
While an over extension is possible, hitting the nose is the usual sign for that.

Viper 1 out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Task,

I will add another thing to Vipers list. If you are using a tab then it can be hitting your lip. If this is the case, you can trim back your tab. It is not uncommon for folks to cut their tabs too long and/or too wide.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Hitting lip could be Tab being too long, I had same issue, something to consider/check


----------

